# (Gold)fische verstecken sich



## Sucram (17. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ca. 3 Wochen verstecken sich unsere Goldfische im Teich. Das können sie auch gut, da eine heftige Algenblüte das Wasser sehr trüb macht, so dass man vielleicht 10 bis 15 cm ins Wasser sehen kann (ein UVC-Klärer ist bestellt).

Meine/unsere Frage: Warum halten sie sich versteckt? Sie kommen äußerst selten an die Oberfläche, so dass wir schon einmal Sorge hatten, dass der __ Fischreiher, der ab und an über unsererm Wohngebiet kreuzt, die Fische entdeckt hat.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Hallo Marcus,
die Ursachen können vielfältig sein.
__ Fischreiher oder andere Räuber sind da vorne weg zu nennen.


----------



## Sucram (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.

Als wir das erste Mal unsere Fische vermisst haben, tauchten sie nach ein paar Tagen wieder in größerer Zahl auf. Aber sie haben sich auch wieder versteckt. Nun sehen wir hin und wieder einzelne Exemplare oder kleine Gruppen, aber nie alle und eben meist keine.

Tatsächlich wissen wir nicht, ob noch alle Fische da sind. Wir gehen aber davon aus, dass, wenn überhaupt, nur wenige fehlen und die vielen im Trüben bleiben - warum auch immer.

Oder meinst du, sie verstecken sich, weil sie ab und an Silhouetten von Räubern sehen? Über unseren Teich __ fliegen häufig größere Vögel wie etwa Elstern.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## andreas w. (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Kann das auch was damit zu tun haben, daß der Winter gerade eben rum ist, und die Tiere sich erst dran gewöhnen müssen, daß die Menschen immer wieder in den Teich gucken?

Fische haben - wenn überhaupt - ein nur sehr begrenztes Langzeitgedächnis


----------



## Sucram (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Also: Entweder, unsere Fische sind wirklich weg, oder sie sind reif für die Couch?! Fragt sich, was besser ist.

Soll heißen: Dass sich Fische nicht sehen lassen, ist kein typisches Verhalten?


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Hallo Marcus,
es kann gut sein, daß ein Räuber Erfolg hatte und die anderen Fische jetzt bei der Silhouette eines solchen gleich abtauchen.
Hast Du Joghurt im Haus? Dann nimm doch mal 1 bis 2 Eßlöffel und lasse diese in den Teich tropfen. Das it ein solches "Leckerli" für die Fische, wenn sie noch da sind, kommen sie garantiert hoch.
Im letzten Jahr hat mir ein Teichprofi diesen Trick verraten, allerdings um die Immunabwehr der Fische zu stärken. Seitdem kriegen unsere so alle 4 Wochen, während der Saison, 1 - 2 Löffel Naturjoghurt. Und Du solltest mal sehen, wie sie sich draufstürzen
Verkehrt machst Du damit garantiert nix...


----------



## jolantha (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Hallo Marcus, meine Fische sind immer dann für längere Zeit verschwunden wenn der __ Fischreiher auftaucht, oder ein größerer Raubvogel über uns kreist. Wie sie das wahrnehmen weiß ich nicht, aber wenn der Bussard direkt über dem Teich seine Kreise zieht ( sehr hoch ) sind meine Kois für Stunden  bzw. Tage verschwunden.


----------



## Sucram (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Vielen Dank.

Dann schauen wir mal, was passiert, wenn der UVC-Klärer eingetroffen und installiert ist, und die Fische sich nicht mehr so leicht verstecken können.

Den Joghurt-Test werden wir aber bis dahin sicher mal durchfüren.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## flo88 (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Bei mir und meinem Opa ist dies ebenfalls der Fall.
Hier sind es aber die nächtigen Tieftemperaturen von 2-5 Grad, welche den Teich abkühlen lässt und sich die Fische am Grund aufhalten.

Paar Tage abwarten bis es Nachts nicht mehr unter 7-10 Grad fällt...


----------



## Sucram (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Gold)fische verstecken sich*

Auch ein Grund. Dann sollte sich das ja alles in den nächsten Wochen klären - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Danke
Marcus


----------

